# Trade Rumor: Wallace and Ely for Dunleavy and Pietrus



## Goubot (Aug 16, 2006)

From www.goldenstateofmind.com



> One of our peoples who is closely connected to the NBA scene dropped us this anonymous tip. The Warriors and Bobcats are working on a deal that would send Mike Dunleavy and Mickael Pietrus to Charlotte in exchange for Gerald Wallace and Melvin Ely. The Bobcats would then also ink Bonzi Wells to a deal. One problem holding up the transaction is that the Phoenix Suns are making a late push for Melvin Ely.


This is just a rumor and a mostly unsubstantiated one. 

I admittedly didn't see that many Bobcats games this year, but I think this trade would be unbelievably stupid if the Bobcats went through with it. Wallace is too good to just trade away, especially for someone who's struggled like Dunleavy has. Pietrus is valuable on defense, but so is Wallace. You'd also pick up Bonzi, but I'm not sure if that'd make you that much better in the end than if you just kept Wallace. It should also be considered that Bonzi would only be around for a short while, probably a year or two at best, so I think it'd be more logical for him to go to a team that's in contention rather than one that wants to develop young players. Thoughts?


----------



## Ruff Draft (Nov 21, 2004)

That'd save money for Vince Carter wouldnt it?


----------



## nutmeged3 (Apr 11, 2005)

Thats a horrible trade it makes no sense whatsoever for us. Wallace is an up and coming player that has given it all when hes played for us even though we havn't been playing for anything but respect. 

Also, if we trade Gerald right before he goes up for free agency then that pretty much gurantees Johnson does not want to spend money.


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

Financially, it makes no sense. Dunleavy is due for five years at 45M due to his 10/31 extension and is BYC this season [expiring on 10/31]. Pietrus is due for an extension this season and will become an RFA if an extension is not signed.

Gerald Wallace will sign for Tayshaun Prince money [48M] to Caron Butler money [46M] with consideration given to Cuttino Mobley money [42M]. He is already a much better player than Dunleavy.


----------



## step (Sep 19, 2005)

> From www.goldenstateofmind.com


This says it all. That or someone is doing their best to imitate Ballscientist.


----------



## step (Sep 19, 2005)

> it makes no sense.


The planets and moon must be aligned or something because barely anything is making sense lately. Hoopshype linked an article from some London newspaper which stated that Luol Deng signed a ~$80M contract extension, ignoring the fact that it was impossible to do so.


----------



## STUCKEY! (Aug 31, 2005)

I dont see any sense in it for both clubs what so ever.


----------



## Goubot (Aug 16, 2006)

It'd make sense for Golden State. They'd replace their current starting small forward with a better one in Wallace and they'd lose Pietrus (who is also a small forward, I think), which might hurt a bit, but Ely (who is reasonably productive) should probably make up for that. Charlotte, on the other hand, would have to be nuts to agree.


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

Doesn't make any sense for us because of the money Dunleavy is owed.At any rate I think that Dunleavy fits in really well with the sort of stuff that Nelly is going to do in GSW,by which I mean Don Nelson will probably give him the ball at the top of the key any time he has a real mismatch on the perimeter,which is what you need to do with the guy except that Richardson and Davis are too busy heaving up 30 footers to get anyone else involved.

I don't know that much about Pietrius,but judging by what I saw in the world championships I would love to see us get his little brother Florence(sic?).He was really dynamic and Michael was pretty mediocre.


----------



## crazyfan (Dec 9, 2005)

Dunleavy and Pietrus for Wallace and Ely... why not?

Im not much of a bobcat fan and have seen minmal of their games but getting Dunleavy and Pietrus might make sense. maybe try and lobby for a 2nd round pick or smth.


----------



## nutmeged3 (Apr 11, 2005)

Why Not?

Well maybe because we'd losing a rising stud wing in G-Dub who is one of the best defensive players in the league, who is developing an offensive game and can finish very well(with our offense likely going towards Run N' Gun that is something we need). While getting back an underachiever who has a bad contract. 

I'm pretty sure I'll go with No Thanks

Ely for Pietrus might make sense for us though. But with GS having so many young big's I doubt they would want Ely there to slow their development


----------



## billfindlay10 (Jan 24, 2003)

Not going to hapen....no further talk needed.


----------



## Floods (Oct 25, 2005)

Ely for Pietrus is good, but Wallace for Dunleavy is just plain stupid. No way Charlotte should do that.


----------

